# Revisiting Laocoon



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

So here are two approaches the same subject. The graphite one was done almost a year ago, whilst the red chalk one I did last night.

The older one is more focused on light and shadow, while the recent one is more about form; a style which some may find less aesthetically pleasing, but one I prefer.

I can see where I have improved, and where I need to improve.

Which of the two do you prefer?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been trying to figure out which one I like better and I can't tell. I want to say the chalk one but can't figure out why.

You do great work.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm the 2nd one :3 
I think his chest is better, the angle and perspective. I like it more

Great work!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

They are both beautiful!!! I admire your ability and focus.

My personal favorite of the two is the first one because I feel your tonal values are deeper and more rich. Your lights and darks in the first give it a 3 dimensional feel. The 2nd one is still beautiful and still great use of values but I feel there is more detail and more depth in the first one.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the lovely comments! Very interesting to hear your thoughts!


----------

